# Kingdom Hearts Darkness Revive



## Narurider (Nov 26, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts Darkness Revive


The worlds are at peace?no heartless?none of the nobodies left?it seems things couldn?t get better. Erina and her friends Rurik and Sukun are going to explore moonlight falls: a waterfall only accessible via a dark forest. Little do they know that their lives and indeed the lives of everyone in the worlds are about to change.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Rurik this place creeps me out what about you?" Sukun asks the boy beside him as they crept through the forest.
"Don't be such a baby Sukun." Erina says,"After all you're supposed to protect me from danger but then again I guess Rurik could do it himself."
"No,No I'm fine I can protect you Erina." Sukun replies quickly.
Suddenly a dark creature with anteanne and yellow eyes slowly brings itself of from the ground.
"What in the world is that?" Sukun says but before either of his companions can answer the creature leaps at them and Sukun closes his eyes.
He opens them after a minute to find a mouse standing on two feet in front of him.
"Well hello fellows that was a bit close wouldn't ya say?" The mouse says.


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 29, 2009)

"Eh, I could've handled that," Rurik said nonchalantly- at least now that the creature was gone. "Thing was like, what, two feet tall? Give me a break. Geez, Sukun, I can't believe you were actually scared!" Rurik smirked, prodding an elbow into Sukun's side. "If anything, I'd say Erina's more likely to be protecting you than the other way around."

Just then, the mouse who had replaced the dark creature caught Rurik's attention. 

"Aaaaaaaam I going crazy, or do you guys also see the huge rodent trying to make small talk with us?"

***

_Light. Light. Light._

For countless ages, this had been the only thought, passion, and purpose of Gorblax, the heart-free shell of mighty Balrog. Now, finally able to physically manifest, the hunger continued unabated.

Gorblax Scanned his surroundings. Night. A bamboo grove. Four Chinese soldiers camped out by a fire, all of them joking and sharing warm conversation. Friends. Excellent. Friendship between hearts produces far more light than individual hearts alone. Gorblax readied the few magicks he had salvaged from the aether between worlds. 

He would have them all.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 29, 2009)

Sitting in the darkness in the forest, Juila was starving waiting for something to cross her path. Hearing and smelling everything, found something and run after it. "What was that" Juila says as she keeps runing and ends up at Pumkin Hill. As more of these creatures shows up and surounds her. Juila became frighten not knowing what thay are. As they starts to attack, Juila pulls out the keyblade and the enemy fades away.

Juila runs to her home and finds her dad in the kitchen "Dad" Juila says. "What is it, Juila" Jack ask as he picks up a glass of blood for her? What type are creatures that has a black aurora around them" Juila ask? Jack drobs the glass as it shatters to the floor, "I thought darkness will never come back and Sora ended it. But light can not survive with out the darkness" Jack says as he sighs. "There is a small light that flickers in the darkness if nobody can see it and are you going to tell me, what those things are" Juila ask?

"They are called Heartless and they still your heart" Jack said. "Can we stop them" Juila ask? "Yes, there is away" Jack replies. Juila was thinking the keyblade and runs out the door into the night. "Juila" Jack called and runs after her.


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 29, 2009)

They had never even seen it coming. Bolts of Sorrow had coursed through the soldiers' armor before they could even react. Gorblax enveloped himself around the light from their released hearts, devouring it hungrily. Moments later, he had changed his form to appear as one of his departed victims.

"Help!" Gorblax shouted. "Somebody help! My comrades have all been killed!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Juila ran out of the town and past the graveyard back into the forest and sees other doors to different hoildays that Jack discover with her. "Which door did they came out off" Juila ask herself? As Jack catches up to her "you should not run away like that from me, without telling you more"Jack says. "Sorry dad" Juila says to him. "It's okay, while we are here let's check things out here" Jack replies. "Okay, where do we start" Juila ask? I don't know, but I heard a rumor that Oggy bogey could be revive again" Jack says. "Been hearing talk from the doc again" Juila ask? "Some of it is usefull information" Jack says.

Then the heartless appear from out of the darkness and attack as Juila pulls out knives and throes them at the heartless, as Jack throws pumkin bombs at them. "Becarefull Juila" Jack says as he continues throwing bombs. Juila nodded as a heartless attacks her as more heartless comes her way as the heartless jump so does Juils recover and slash them iwith the keybladen the air then lands on the ground. "Did we get them all" Juila ask? I think so and you were great Jack says. probly that why I have the scars on my body" Juila replies and sighs.


----------



## Narurider (Nov 30, 2009)

"Huge rodent?" the mouse says."I'm no rodent I'm King Mickey."
"The King!?" Sukun shouts."But why would you help us?We're not important."
"Excuse me!" Erina shouts."Are you saying I'm not important?"
"No I didn't mean th-" Sukun is interupted by Mickey grabbing them and dragging them with him to his gummi ship.
They get in without argue because of the serious look on Mickey's face. They start slowly flying through space.Mickey looks back at the trio and asks,"Any questions?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Venex walks through a dark corridor into Halloween Town."I miss celebrating halloween." Venex says with a sad smile on his face."But with the Heartless around I have to kill them so I have no time for celebrations."


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 30, 2009)

"Ohhh... THAT King Mickey?" Rurik asked. "You must be the guy whose butt Dad kept saving when he was my age! Well, I mean, he says you were a big help too, but I know the real story. Dad's the greatest. Nothing gets by him."

Rurik slashed at the air with his wooden sword as if he was re-enacting one of his father's old stories about Kingdom Hearts, Castle Oblivion, and The World That Never Was.

"So, listen, your... uh... highness? Majesty? My dad always just called you Mickey. Anyway, if there's trouble, you've got the wrong guys. Much as I'd like to bust some Heartless heads, it's our parents you should really be after. That is what this is about, right?"

Rurik looked over at Sukun, who was still standing dumbstruck.

"Aw, come on, don't tell me you haven't figured out what that monster was by now. Our dads only fought like a zillion of them. Or does Sora not talk about the good old days like my pop does?"

***

Two more Chinese soldiers arrived in the bamboo grove in response to Gorblax's cries.

"What's going on here?" one of them asked.

"We... we were ambushed," Gorblax panted, mocking injury. "I was the only one who made it out."

"Ambushed!?" the other soldier asked in surprise. "By... by who?"

Gorblax was taken aback for a moment. He had no idea who these soldiers were fighting.

"Who do you think?" Gorblax asked sarcastically.

"The Huns?" the first soldier asked. "But they haven't made a move in decades!"

"We need to take this right to the Emperor," the second soldier said. "You can tell him what you saw. This is going to change everything."

_The Emperor, you say..._ Gorblax thought to himself. _My first day back in the physical realm and I'm already only one shapeshift away from regaining an empire. This is going to be easier than I thought..._


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Juila smells something different in the distance "What do you smell" Jack ask? "I smell some different about this person" Juila replies. Forget your hungar and we need to keep on watch out for Heartless" Jack says. "Sorry, do we need to go back to the town" Juila ask? "Not yet intill we search good here" Jack says as he continues searching.

Juila hears a scream from the town and takes off back towards the town.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 1, 2009)

In the middle of the day in Radiant Garden, a Corridor of Darkness appeared and a young boy came out of it, walking casually into the marketplace unnoticed. The place was bustling with people, thanks to the lowering of the heartless population caused by the Restoration Committee. The boy looked around, keyblade in hand, and growled, memories of this place began surging through his head. He continued to walk through the market place until he bumped into a young girl wearing a long pink dress and bow in her hair.
"Sorry!" she quickly cried, bowing down to the boy. The boy looked at her with disgust, she was one of the bad guys that tried to kill him. He took his keyblade and pointed it at her, she quickly jumped back in response, "What's wrong? Do you have a grudge against me?" She asked, but the boy gave her no response. Instead, he dashed at her and swung the keyblade to her side. Thankfully, it was blocked by a sword- a gunblade- held by a tall man with brown hair and a scar on his face, wearing a black, short-sleeved jacket, white undershirt and black pants with many belts. 
"Hey kid, if you want to fight, fight with me." He stated boldly. The boy cried in anger.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 1, 2009)

The Emperor's palace was enormous: a home truly worthy for a ruler of men. Gorblax greedily took in his surroundings as the accompanying soldiers took him to the Emperor. They came to a halt before they reached the throne room, an aged Li Shang protecting it from the outside.

"General Li!" the soldiers called out, snapping to attention.

"At ease, soldiers," Li Shang commanded. "What news from the second watch? The shift isn't over for another hour."

"It's the Huns, sir," one of the soldiers said. "They've returned. Killed three of our men."

"The Huns?" Li Shang asked. "Are you certain? We haven't had any problems with them since the fall of Shan Yu."

"I must speak to the Emperor at once, General," Gorblax said. "I am the last survivor of my guard, and I have some details which can only be discussed in a... private audience."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2009)

"Was that a really a real scream or another prank by somebody else" Juila thought as she stops running and looks at the moon, standing in the graveyard. As she felt something dark flew past her face and dodge it. "Great, more heartless" Juila says as she runs towards the exit runs into a forcefield. 

As the heartless fly out her, Juila uses guard as on or two cut her face and shoulder. As the heartless attack again and Juila ducks and throws a few pumkin bombs at them. There were only a few more heartless left and dose a flip and jumps upwards slashes them with the keyblade, Juila made a mistake, there were more heartless then she thought. 

Before she landed on her hands she twist her body throwing bombs and knives before the heartless scratch her again. Juila landed on her hands as there is one left, Juila push herself back to her knees as the last one was left and attacks her in the face, in time Juila slashes it before it finishes its attack.

"I only wanted a pint of blood, I just the celebrations are over for me, if theses Heartless keeps attacking" Juila says as she licks her shoulder intill it heals and looks up at the moon again.


----------



## Narurider (Dec 1, 2009)

"Well I see Riku's as modest as ever." Mickey says."You three are the ones I'm after.Your parents have had enough adventure in their lives."
"What are you talking about?" Erina asks."My mum didn't get any adventure.She just got kidnapped."
"She used a keyblade." Mickey replies."I need you at the coliseum.Its absolutely swarmed with Heartless."
"But we don't have keyblades." Sukun says."How are we going to help?"
"Here." Mickey says before throwing Sukun a Kingdom Key,Erina a flowery designed Keyblade and Soul Eater for Rurik."There your Parent's Keyblades I'm sure you can control them."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Venex sees a girl defeat a group of Heartless then follows her as she runs to the entrance of the town."Hello how could you defeat the Heartless by yourself?" he asks."Not many people can do that."


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 1, 2009)

"Well, about freaking time!" Rurik said, swinging the Soul Eater around. He didn't ask whether their parents knew that this mouse had essentially kidnapped their children and was apparently throwing them into grave danger without any idea what they were doing. "Well, there's no point in going in without any experience swinging this thing around."

Rurik got into a battlestance, smirking at Sukun. "Come on, Lil' Sukie. How about a quick fight? Just the two of us."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Juila stops running and turns around and sees a boy asking her something and licks where blood is still running. "I am one of the choosen one who the keyblade" Juila replies as she is still holding on to Decisive Pumpkin. "What is your name and who are you" Juila ask?


----------



## Narurider (Dec 1, 2009)

"Oh you are so on!" Sukun says then rushes at Rurik and slashes at him from the ground."
"Guys I don't think we have time for this!" Erina shouts and goes to stop them but Mickey grabs her and holds her back.
"Let them spar I doubt they're going to hurt each other." Mickey says.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

"My names Venex." Venex says."I'm an orphan who fights the Heartless."He looks at her keyblade."So thats a Keyblade."


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 1, 2009)

Rurik thrust backwards, Sukun's Keyblade only connecting with air.

"Too slow!" He called out. Rurik feigned a stab with the Soul Eater, changing to a sweeping kick at the last second.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2009)

"My name is Juila, I just who are not evil or who are acting intill you strike Juila says. "It is and it is one of it's kind," puts up her guard just in case anything strikes.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 1, 2009)

"A private audience? With the Emperor?" Li Shang asked skeptically. "Soldier, are you sure you're alright?"

"It's a matter of national security," Gorblax said, covering his tracks. "I don't think anyone but the emperor should know what I saw during that attack."

"Anything you can say to the Emperor, you can say to me," Li Shang insisted.

Gorblax sighed. It was bound to get complicated eventually.

"Alright, then," Gorblax said. "Can we go somewhere... more private?"

"Certainly," Li Shang agreed. Gorblax followed him into an empty alcove, leaving the other two soldiers behind.

"Now, what do you know that's such a big secret?" Li Shang asked.

Gorblax smiled devilishly. "That I'm the one who killed those soldiers." And with that, he launched into a flurry of Blazing Furies.


----------



## Narurider (Dec 4, 2009)

Sukun stumbles backwards just dodging Rurik's attack."I'm not going to lose to you!" Sukun says before side slashing at Rurik."You're not going to beat me anymore."
"Erina do they spar much?" Mickey asks.
"Yes they do and its grown into a huge rivalry." Erina replied."My mum says they get it from their fathers."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Well nice to meetcha Juila." Venex said."When did the Heartless start appearing?I've been fighting them for a while but if they've been somewhere long they usually have a huge Heartless as the ring leader."


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 4, 2009)

Rurik parried the attack with his Soul Eater, the two blades crossing for the first time in a generation. He caught Sukun's Kingdom Key in between its two jutting prongs.

"And what makes you think now will be any different?" Rurik laughed, yanking his Soul Eater up against the top prong in an attempt to pry the weapon away from Sukun.

***

"AAAAGH!" Li Shang cried in pain, his flesh singed from Gorblax's onslaught. "Magic.." he said, his teeth gritting against the pain. "But... how..."

"I sense a warm Light emanating from your heart, General Li," Gorblax said, his opponent defenseless. "It must be... love. You have a wife. Mulan. Children. Four of them. Your love for them makes your Light shine all the brighter. It will be... exquisite." Gorblax shivered with anticipation.

"Who... are you..." Li Shang managed to say.

"The Light Wars begin again, General Li," Gorblax said. "And you are amongst the first casualties."

Gorblax transformed his right hand into the demonic claw of his true, twisted form and raised it to strike the final blow.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 4, 2009)

"They started appearing a day ago and starting messing and attacking people, maybe my dad is right  Oogie Boogiehas return or is it is something else" Juila replies.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 4, 2009)

(OOC: For the record, it's "Oogie Boogie.")

*** _Twenty Minutes Later_ ***

"Emperor," Gorblax said, kneeling before the ruler of the Land of Dragons. "I bring you grave news from the frontlines."

"Oh?" The elderly Emperor asked. He had been around for the last time the Huns attacked, with Shan-Yu and his otherworldly forces, and was old even then. Now, he seemed ancient. "And what news is this? Tell me... General Li."

Gorblax hid an evil smirk.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 4, 2009)

After a long while of battling, the brown- haired man finally drops his weapon and kneels, breathing heavily out of exhaustion, "You're... good." He said huffing and puffing between words. "Who are you? What is your purpose?" He asked.
"Ansem..." The boy replied. The brown- haired man's grew wide in shock, then was attacked by Ansem before he could utter another word, knocking him unconscious. The girl in the pink dress only shivered in fear, Leon was hardly ever beaten and it whether takes a large group of enemies or a very powerful enemy to defeat him, but... this boy was able to do it single- handedly. Who was he? She continued to quiver in fear, then the boy turned his head to her, which only made it her fear grow more. She closed her eyes and ran, knowing that if she were to resist, it would only end in her being in the same state as Leon.


----------



## Narurider (Dec 5, 2009)

Sukun's Kingdom Key flys out of his hands landing beside Mickey and Erina.Sukun falls backwards and lands on his back."Damnit you beat me again!" Sukun says as he gets up.
"Well fellas I guess its time to hurry on to the other worlds." Mickey says as he walks to his ship.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Oogie Boogie?" Venex asks but before Juila can answer a group of shadows surrond them."Darnit.Don't these things know how to fight fair?"
Venex pulls out his sword and quickly starts to dispatch the Heartless.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mulan burst into the room with Mushu on her shoulder."Emperor the huns are attacking now!" Mulan shouts."They're nearly inside!"
"Mulan girl I think you need to calm down." Mushu says.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 5, 2009)

"I will explain who Oogie Boogie is after we defeat the Heartless ans they never do" Juila replies as she slashes with Decisive Pumpkin as they came closer to her and Venex. She hears something else in the night, _"I should not have left my dad on his own ,but he can take care off himself"_ she thought. But hears bone rattling and became serious and did not listen to the sounds and focus on the Heartless.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 5, 2009)

"Well, looks like history repeats itself," Rurik laughed. "Good match, Sukie. I'm sure you'll get me back next time."

Rurik slung the Soul Eater across his back and leaned against the wall.

"So, Mick," he asked, "How come the Heartless are back in town? And where are we headed to next?"

***

_Wait, the Huns are actually attacking?_ Gorblax thought. _What a stroke of luck. And here I believed I was deceiving everyone with false reports of an attack._

"Mulan, you must lead the troops into battle!" Gorblax commanded with Li Shang's voice. "Take the palace guard with you! I will stay here in the throne room and protect the Emperor myself."

_Which will give me the perfect opportunity to take the throne,_ Gorblax thought.


----------

